# Laptop vor Reparatur sichern



## loller7 (18. Januar 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo zusammen,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ich besitze seit ca. 2 Monaten ein Huawei Matebook X Pro bei dem leider das Touchpad minimal Spiel hat und daher vor dem eigentlichem Auslösen/Klicken klappert. Das möchte ich jetzt zur Reparatur einschicken und dabei wird wahrscheinlich die SSD formatiert/gewiped aus Datenschutzgründen. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung wie ich vorher meine SSD vernünftig klonen/sichern kann, sodass ich den Laptop ohne großen Arbeitsaufwand wieder zu seinem Soll-Zustand bekomme nach der Reparatur? Ohne viel Downloaden, Aufsetzen, Treiber installieren etc. 
Das wäre mir sehr wichtig, da auf dem Laptop viele aufwendige Konfigurationen für meinen Job vorgenommen wurden, die mich nochmal einiges an Zeit kosten würden. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bisher bin ich auf Clonezilla gestoßen, aber noch nicht 100%ig sicher ob es mir das bieten kann was ich brauche. 

Danke schonmal für jegliche Hilfe![/FONT]


----------



## DKK007 (18. Januar 2019)

Das einfachste wäre mit Clonezilla ein Festplattenimage zu erstellen, das du dann später wieder zurückspielen kannst. Dann einfach die SSD mit dem SecureErase löschen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (18. Januar 2019)

Du willst ernsthaft dein Gerät inkl. SSD einschicken? Das würde ich nie tun! Bau das Ding aus und schicke das Gerät dann ein.


----------



## keinnick (18. Januar 2019)

Kannst ja mal versuchen, bei dem Modell die SSD auszubauen und die Garantie zu behalten. Hast Du Dir das Teil überhaupt mal angesehen?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Januar 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Du willst ernsthaft dein Gerät inkl. SSD einschicken? Das würde ich nie tun! Bau das Ding aus und schicke das Gerät dann ein.



Und WARUM würdest du das nicht tun?


----------



## Plasmadampfer (18. Januar 2019)

Clonezilla Backup ziehen, zusätzlich auf einen Stick die Nacktbilder oder wichtigen Daten, dann die SSD formatieren und vom Datengrab  aus einmal volljauchen mit ARD Tatort oder anderen Filmen, zum Reparateur des Laptop sagen bestimmend, so und ihr macht der Gerät wieder fertig sonst Anwalt am schmecken.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (18. Januar 2019)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Und WARUM würdest du das nicht tun?


Was ist das denn für ne Frage? Meine Daten gehen niemanden etwas an außer mir selbst. Und warum ein Hersteller für die Reparatur eines Geräts die Festplatte brauchen soll, musst du mir mal bitte erklären. 



keinnick schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal versuchen, bei dem Modell die SSD auszubauen und die Garantie zu behalten. Hast Du Dir das Teil überhaupt mal angesehen?


Nein, hab ich nicht. Gibts jetzt also auch schon Geräte, bei denen man den Speicher nicht wechseln kann? Toll.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (18. Januar 2019)

Post 6. Vom Stick booten mit Clonezilla und auch mit Knoppix. SSD leeren und Laptop macht wieder fertig sagen. Da gibts nichts zu quatschen.


Joy vom Verfassungsschutz hat die Sauerlandattentäter gepackt. Er sagt bei Zapfanlage, man kann hochteuer bis zu 7 Schichten eines HDD an Daten versuchen zu restaurieren. Das kostet so dermaßen Geld, das man sowas nur bei Leuten macht, die Massenmörderstatus annehmen, so wie beispielsweise Hitler.
Bei einer SSD geht das gar nicht. Das sind Flashspeicher, einmal überschrieben ist überschrieben.


----------



## fotoman (18. Januar 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal versuchen, bei dem Modell die SSD auszubauen und die Garantie zu behalten.


Und bei dieser Aktion, die gemäß Tests mit Sicherheit nicht für den Endanwender vorgesehen ist, gehen auch weder Gewährleistung noch Garantie verloren?



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Und WARUM würdest du das nicht tun?


Weil  auf dem Laptop nicht nur private Daten sein dürften, sondern auch welche  für/von seinen/m Job. Wer dann nicht auf diem Idee kommt, die SSD per Secure Erase zu löschen, muss halt zur Brechstange greifen und die SSD ausbauen.

Von daher: Backupimage erstellen->SSD löschen->Originalimgae vom Auslieferungszustand wieder herstellen und einsenden.
Hups, da fehlt ja das Original-Backup und ein Recovery-Stick wurde mit Sicherheit auch nicht erstellt. Dann halt ein frisches Windows installieren, damit der Händler den Fehler auch sofort nachvollziehen kann.

Wobei ich nicht verstehe, dass man sich nicht vorher schon Gedanke über ein Backup gemacht hat, wenn man auf einem Gerät wichtige Daten speichert. Egal, ob mit Clonezilla, Macrium Reflect oder was es da noch so alles an kostenlosen Backup-Tool gibt.

Ich würde das Gerät nach dem Backup und Löschen auf Gewährleistung an den Händler senden. Der muss derzeit im Zweifel nachweisen, dass der Schaden nicht schon beim Kauf vorhanden war.



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Und warum ein Hersteller für die Reparatur  eines Geräts die Festplatte brauchen soll, musst du mir mal bitte  erklären.


Weil der Defekt nach 2 Monaten vermutlich eine Gewährleistungssache ist,  wenn man nicht vollkommen freiwillig und unnötig auf seine Rechte verzichtet.

Und wenn  ich einen klitzekleinen Blick auf Notebookcheck werfe,  würde ich als Händler die Gewährleistung für einen derart zerlegten  Laptop schlicht ablehnen. Soll der Kunden mich halt verklagen wenn er  meint, daran rumschrauben zu müssen und von der Beweislastumkehr danach  noch betroffen zu sein.



Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Bei einer SSD geht das gar nicht. Das sind  Flashspeicher, einmal überschrieben ist überschrieben.


Dann  ignorieren wir mal einfach die angeblich 6-10% Over-Provisioning bei Samsung. Sind  ja egal, eni Hobbyforensiker kommt an die Daten nicht ran.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (18. Januar 2019)

format c:


Weisst Du Fotoman. Seit Instagram kriegt man keine vorpubertierenden Mädchen mit Schenkel breit mehr auf den Schirm, auch keine jungen Dödel. Das wird immer schwieriger Ottonormalverbraucher Daten abzugreifen. Man geht heute her und liest bei einer PC Reparatur, wo die Reparateure ja so tierisch viel Zeit haben, die Reserve einer SSD aus.

Das bringts total. Alles so Edward Snowdens, immer Geheimdienstler die so wenig Geld kriegen. Ja klar so ist das.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (18. Januar 2019)

Ich kenne die Gesetzeslage nicht, aber von einem Hersteller, der wegen einer ausgebauten SSD die Gewährleistung verweigert, würde ich weiten Abstand nehmen. Zumal der beschriebene Defekt klar definiert ist und die SSD damit überhaupt nichts zu tun hat. Wenn ich am Auto ne defekte Klimaanlage habe, wird ja auch keiner argumentieren, dass die Garantie hinfällig ist, weil ich schonmal die Räder gewechselt habe.

Edit: Hab selbst gerade mal auf Notebookcheck geschaut, das Gerät ist ja wartungsmäßig wirklich eine Katastrophe.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Januar 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ne Frage? Meine Daten gehen niemanden etwas an außer mir selbst. Und warum ein Hersteller für die Reparatur eines Geräts die Festplatte brauchen soll, musst du mir mal bitte erklären.



Deshalb ja Backup erstellen und SSD löschen.


----------



## the.hai (19. Januar 2019)

Ein so kleines Thema, kurzer Tip (Image ziehn und formatieren) und die Sache wäre durch, aber nein es wird ja wieder viel Plasma gedampft, wenn auch schwer verständlich.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (19. Januar 2019)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Deshalb ja Backup erstellen und SSD löschen.


Sicher, das kann man machen, es geht aber auch einfacher: Ausbauen. Ok. wie ich mittlerweile erfahren habe, ist das bei diesem Gerät nicht einfacher.
Immerhin kostet es einiges an Zeit das Backup zu ziehen, die SSD zu löschen und später alles wieder aufzuspielen. Das ist Aufwand, den einem niemand entschädigt.


----------



## keinnick (19. Januar 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Und bei dieser Aktion, die gemäß Tests mit Sicherheit nicht für den Endanwender vorgesehen ist, gehen auch weder Gewährleistung noch Garantie verloren?


Natürlich gehen sie verloren. Das ist ja das Problem.


----------



## loller7 (20. Januar 2019)

Ähm ja vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Ich werde dann ein Image mit Acronis True Image o.ä. ziehen, die Platte formatieren und die Kiste einschicken. 

Da die Maschine eh von Huawei ist haben die Chinesen eh schon alle meine Daten  

In sofern bleibt geschmeidig und ein schönen Sonntag!


----------



## DKK007 (20. Januar 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Nein, hab ich nicht. Gibts jetzt also auch schon Geräte, bei denen man den Speicher nicht wechseln kann? Toll.



Z.B. bei den MacBooks ist die SSD aufgelötet.  Erschwert auch die Forensische Auswertung.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Januar 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Und wenn  ich einen klitzekleinen Blick auf Notebookcheck werfe,  würde ich als Händler die Gewährleistung für einen derart zerlegten  Laptop schlicht ablehnen. Soll der Kunden mich halt verklagen wenn er  meint, daran rumschrauben zu müssen und von der Beweislastumkehr danach  noch betroffen zu sein.



Zumindest bei DELL ist es nach offizieller Aussage vom Support kein Problem, die HDD für eine Datenrettung auszubauen, als ein  Gerät nicht mehr gestartet ist.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (21. Januar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Z.B. bei den MacBooks ist die SSD aufgelötet.  Erschwert auch die Forensische Auswertung.


Wäre für mich ein KO-Kriterium. Das heisst, wenn mal irgendwas nicht mehr so will, entweder wegschmeißen oder teuer reparieren lassen. Das ist wohl der Preis für ultraschlanke Designs.
Bei meinem HP Elitebook von 2012 komme ich innerhalb von 10 Sekunden an alle relevanten Bauteile, sogar die CPU ist innerhalb von 2 Minuten gewechselt. Das ist mal durchdachtes Design. Robust wie sau ist es auch noch, aber heute kann ja keiner mehr ein Gerät über 2 Kg hochheben


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2019)

Bei meinem DELL Venue-Tablet komme ich auch an die SSD und die WLAN/UMTS-Karten ran. Auch der Akku lässt sich ausbauen.


----------

